# thinking of getting a Rocket, why shouldn't I? (and other questions)



## vya

Hi everyone!

I am thinking of getting a Rocket, probably a Giotto (it just looks amazing) or an R58. I have a couple of questions, I apologise if they appear obvious. Thanks for taking the time to help!

1) Why shouldn't I get one? I know I am asking you all to play devils advocate here, but what about the machine annoys you?

2) I see that there are a couple of Giotto models, what is the main difference between the Evoluzione and the PID models?

3) Regarding the difference between the R58 and the Giotto, is there a noticeable change in quality/usability? From what I understand with the R58, I will be able to do milk at the same time?

4) Can the Giotto stand on a 40cm counter? I see that it is 42.5cm deep, but as the 'feet' appear to be set further back, would it fit? .

5) Same question, but regarding the R58. Can that stand on a 40cm shelf/counter.

6) What sort of grinder would you recommend? I am thinking of the Eureka mignon or the Mahlkonig Vario. Any suggestions?

7) Where in London can I have a look at / play with these machines?

thanks again!


----------



## 4085

Jump in your car after having rung Bella Barista first of all to make an appointment. They are Rocket authorised dealers and will have any amount of machines and grinders for you to see. I am not saying no one in London has Rockets but BB have a wide range in stock. They also offer a 2 year warranty as opposed to the usual one year supplied by the importer, not the firm you bought the machine from. You may pay a little more, but you pays for what you gets!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Think we've had the rocket london dealers question before ... Im not sure who does anymore ....

Agree with above BB would be a good trip to make


----------



## Daren

1) Get one - of your heart is set then get one. There is nothing to annoy - apart from the drip tray being on the small side but that's not an issue if you plumb it in.

2) Some say a the temperature control ability a PID brings is a waste of time on a HX machine and the benefits are only realised on dual boiler machines. I have never owned a PID machine so am not qualified to advise, but I can say the cooling flush routine on the Evo is simple and quick.

3) They will be the same high quality. Both are very capable of making milk drinks at the same time as espresso. The R58 is dual boiler, Evo is HX. Do some research into the differences between DB and HX and determine which suites your consumption best, then choose the machine.

4) It will comfortably fit a 40cm counter. The front feet sit 7.5cms back from the front of the machine

5) Yes

6) The Mignon and Vario won't bring out the best of the Rockets abilities. Spend as much as you can afford - the grinders ability is as important (if not more so) than the coffee machine to creating good coffee. Your set-up will only be as good as it's weakest link.... In your case the grinder - in my case me









7) Jump in the car and head out to Bella Barista. You'll be able to play with all the Rockets, the grinders mentioned (plus better) and also see some other machines that are worthy of consideration.


----------



## Glenn

The UK distributor list is here


----------



## mremanxx

Don't get one for God's sake..............

Only make me bloody jealous. I was going to get the EVO but chickened out as new to this coffee lark and didn't want to run before walking etc.

I defy anyone who appreciates machinery not to love the from on these types of coffee machines. And if I do get the hang of it properly will certainly buy one just for people to admire.

Enjoy


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11280


----------



## 4085

Are you sure you are not being affected by shineyitis? You really need to consider such things as single boiler hx v twin boiler. Rotary pump v vibe pump. These things are much more important than shape and looks. There are several machines you could consider all around a similar price point. More homework considered I think


----------



## mremanxx

dfk41 said:


> Are you sure you are not being affected by shineyitis? You really need to consider such things as single boiler hx v twin boiler. Rotary pump v vibe pump. These things are much more important than shape and looks. There are several machines you could consider all around a similar price point. More homework considered I think


Don't be a spoil sport, what's wrong with shineyitis???


----------



## 4085

mremanxx said:


> Don't be a spoil sport, what's wrong with shineyitis???


it makes crap coffee


----------



## mremanxx

dfk41 said:


> it makes crap coffee


Nothing like nit picking


----------



## 4085

mremanxx said:


> Nothing like nit picking


ha, i am a lever man. you pump lot deserve everything thrown at you.......buy two and see if i care


----------



## mremanxx

dfk41 said:


> ha, i am a lever man. you pump lot deserve everything thrown at you.......buy two and see if i care


There is another group of people who only use one arm.........can't remember what they are called again. I hear they end up with bigger biceps in one arm.


----------



## coffeechap

mremanxx said:


> There is another group of people who only use one arm.........can't remember what they are called again. I hear they end up with bigger biceps in one arm.


shot putters


----------



## mremanxx

coffeechap said:


> shot putters


pmsl


----------



## vya

thanks all for replying!



dfk41 said:


> Are you sure you are not being affected by shineyitis? You really need to consider such things as single boiler hx v twin boiler. Rotary pump v vibe pump. These things are much more important than shape and looks. There are several machines you could consider all around a similar price point. More homework considered I think


Maybe, but the way I see it the other machine I was looking at was the Expobar Leva dual boiler, which has the advantage of having two boilers but has a louder pump. Personally I don't have a big issue with flushing, as it is part of the ritual and you probably want to do it on a DB as well. As a matter of interest, has anyone compared the two machines here?

Would you recommend any other machines/brands to look at?

Regarding shops, Bella Barista seems like an excellent place to purchase from. I was just wondering whether there was anywhere in London I could look at the machines with a shorter journey (no car!)

Finally - I am not in a rush to buy anything until about march so I have plenty of time for homework! Are there any updates/ new machines that may be worth looking into?


----------



## jeebsy

Rotary Brewtus FTW....spend the difference on a decent grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u

mremanxx said:


> There is another group of people who only use one arm.........can't remember what they are called again. I hear they end up with bigger biceps in one arm.


merchant bankers..?


----------



## mremanxx

Mrboots2u said:


> merchant bankers..?


That's them, he should find plenty of the in London no?


----------



## 4085

I think you really do need to do some homework. The Expobar range are available from hx to dual to vibe to rotary. a rotary db as has been suggested is a good machine. you would then compare that to rocket equivalents....or you can just ask on here and people will tell you what they think


----------



## coffeechap

i have had the giotto and the expo db rotary and can honestly say that although the rocket is better looking, the expo is better in the cup and more consistent.


----------



## vya

dfk41 said:


> I think you really do need to do some homework. The Expobar range are available from hx to dual to vibe to rotary. a rotary db as has been suggested is a good machine. you would then compare that to rocket equivalents....or you can just ask on here and people will tell you what they think


Sorry I forgot to mention that I cannot have a direct water connection - which sadly rules out the Expo rotary. The hx & the rocket evo seem to have similar specifications - hence why I was asking here







Regarding the expo db, I was wondering whether the price was too good to be true - and whether quality was sacrificed over value.


----------



## PeterF

I visited BB & played with the Rockets but eventually went for the Expobar DB. The only minor downside is it's not as pretty as the Rokets. However when it comes to build quality and consistency of shots it is every bit as good as the Rockets. I am absolutely delighted with it. The only machine I would trade it in for is the Izzo Alex Duetto, which has exquiste build quality/finish. Even the lay out inside the machine is a work of art!


----------



## emin-j

I came close to buying a Giotto but the Rocket machines have a painted mild steel chassis and having worked in the metal/motor industry most of my working life have seen many times that a mixture of water and steel eventually = Rust









Of course this would probably take many years to occur and with a bit of tlc would probably never happen but for peace of mind I had to go for a machine with a matching stainless steel chassis so went for a Quick Mill Vetrano HX machine and other than a few initial teething problems







it's been a great machine







the Rockets are beautiful machines though.


----------



## hotmetal

I've got an R58. It can run either plumbed or from the internal tank. It has a rotary pump and PID. With any dual boiler or hx descaling can be awkward so I run it on bottled water. You don't really want to be doing cooling flushes like you need to on an HX if your water comes in 2l bottles. Also the temperature stability is better on a dual boiler, but they do cost a fair bit more. I believe there are internal differences in terms of layout and material quality which account for the price difference between the Expobar Brewtus and the R58. Both are good: you pay your money & take your choice. Can the Brewtus rotary version run off a tank though? The Duetto is also a great piece of kit.

The R58 will fit on a 400mm counter, but the drip tray will stick out a couple of inches. The feet will be well on the counter though so no worries there.


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> Rotary Brewtus FTW....spend the difference on a decent grinder


I've just bought one, amazing coffee machine and as silent as a silent thing from silentsville.


----------

